# Kaulquappen verschwunden



## hansneubig (30. Apr. 2010)

Grüße die Leser,

bis vor wenigen Tagen hat's noch gewimmelt von Kaulquappen, doch plötzlich sehe ich keine mehr.

__ Molche habe ich zwar genug, aber dass die so schnell mit den Kaulquappen aufgeräumt haben, kann/will ich nicht glauben.
Libellenlarven sind mir heuer noch nicht aufgefallen.
Die scheuen __ Moderlieschen werden's wohl auch nicht gewesen sein.
Was bleibt übrig: Sind __ Frösche Kannibalen?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Hans


----------



## Bebel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen verschwunden*

Hallo Hans

Davon abgesehen, dass bei mir auch die Fische für den Quappenschwund verantwortlich sind, verlieren auch viele ihr Leben durch die Pumpe (den Filter), die Libellenlarven, die __ Gelbrandkäfer und deren Larven und natürlich auch durch __ Molche.

Es werden im Durchschnitt ohnehin nur aus 20-40% der Quappen kleine __ Frösche, die dann auch gefährlich leben.

LG Bebel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen verschwunden*

Hallo Hans,
auch bei mir werden die Quappen weniger,
aber die __ Moderlieschen sind es nicht, das habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet,
wie sie zwar auf die Kaulquappen zuschwimmen, aber dann doch wieder ablassen.
Viele verstecken sich aber einfach auch gut am Teichgrund.
Mir war schon ganz Angst und Bang wo ich den vielen Froschlaich gesehen habe.
Aber ich tippe auch auf __ Molche, von denen ich auch welche im Teich habe,
denn andere Fische habe ich nicht und __ Gelbrandkäfer habe ich bei mir auch noch
nicht entdeckt.
lg Markus


----------



## profilli (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen verschwunden*

hallo hans,

auch bei mir verschwinden Kaulquappen, aber nur die von Erdkröten; nicht die von Erd- o. Teichfröschen. Da das Verschwinden rasend schnell geht, können keine wirklichen (libellenlarven) o.vermeintlichen (Bitterlinge) o. gar Kannibalen die Schuldigen sein aber was sonst??? Im vorigen Jahr sind 1000de während eines verlängerten WE spurlos verschwunden. Heuer beobachte ich seit 4 Tagen einen drastischen Rückgang d. Bestandes.
Weiß denn keiner Rat?

Grüße Profilli


----------



## Lene58 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hänge mich nun mal diesen alten Post an und habe das gleiche Problem und keine Lösung: Viel __ Kröten- und Froschlaich im April. Viele "Millionen" von kleinen Kaulquappen, die wochenlang in Frieden herumschwimmen. Grosser Teich, ca. 30m3, 30 Goldfische, 4 Goldorfen, 50 __ Moderlieschen, etwa drei Bergmolche und viele Libellenlarven. Vor einer Woche waren die Sumpfzonen schwarz  vor Kaulquappen und niemand meiner anderen Bewohner interessierte sich für diese..... aber wie oben beschrieben, von einem Tag auf den anderen sind die Millionen von schwarzen Dingern weg. Habe gestern meinen Filter gereinigt und da waren ca. 30 Kaulquappen frischfröhlich am Schwimmen, kurz vor der Beinerstellung.... Kopf also dick und fett. Habe dann diese Kaulquappen (denen es aber anscheinend gut ging im Filter, Filter mit Zeolith usw. ), in die Freiheit gebracht und nun scheinen sie auch verschwunden zu sein.... wer also kann einen daumendicken Kaulquappenkopf verspeisen????? An der Wasserqualität kann es ja nicht liegen, da im Filter die 30 überlebt haben. __ Enten, denen ich es zutrauen würde, zu räubern, hatte es auch keine.
Den einzigen, denen ich es zutrauen könnte, soooooo grosse Dinge zu fressen, wären die Orfen. Aber ob die über Nacht Millionen Kaulquappen fressen???? Ich stehe wirklich vor einem Rätsel.....
Übrigens der treue Gast, der __ Reiher, kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr landen... Zuviel Gestrüpp um den Teich.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruss Marlene


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Marlene,
Deine Quappen haben wohl eher die Entwicklung abgeschlossen und was kaum glaubt: Die Fertig Fröschen/Krötchen sind wesentlich kleiner als die dicken Quappen. Und sofort auf der Flucht.


----------



## Ansaj (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lene,
wie Christine schreibt, könnten deine Kaulquappen die Entwicklung tatsächlich schon abgeschlossen haben. Und selbst wenn nicht, muss es nicht unbedingt sein, dass alle plötzlich tot/verschwunden sind. Ich erlebe das jedes Jahr am Teich: erst sehe ich überall am Rand Unmengen an kleinen Quappen, ein paar Wochen später sieht es plötzlich aus, als wären nur noch ganz wenige dicke Quappen da, aber wiederum ein paar Wochen später wandern sie als Schar von fertige __ Frösche durch den Garten, also müssen viele überlebt haben. Meine Theorie was in der Zwischenzeit geschieht, wenn man sie nicht mehr sieht: mit zunehmender Entwicklung bewegen sie sich weniger frei, wandern in tiefere Regionen des Teichs und hocken mehr aufeinander, sprich sie fallen nicht mehr so auf. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Linnet (17. Juni 2016)

Meine wurden alle Krähen Futter,  meine krähen haben Phasen in denen sie plötzlich neue Beute brauchen,  erst adulte __ Frösche,  dann amselnester,  dann alle kaulquappen plötzlich in zwei bis drei Tagen,  letztens 2 15 cm __ shubunkin und ein kleinerer koi (10cm) aus Nachbars Teich auf Kopfsalat aus Nachbars Garten,  Ende letzter Woche taube rupfen...


----------



## domserv (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hole mal diesen alten Thread wieder hoch. Bei mir ist am WE genau das Gleiche passiert. Am Samstag noch hunderte von Krötenquappen. Am Montag früh keine einzige mehr da. Die Quappen hatten noch kein Beineinsätze, die können nicht innerhalb einer Nacht die Metamorphose abgeschlossen haben.

Keine Technik am Teich, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge haben die Quappen in Ruhe gelassen. __ Molche sind vorhanden, aber das die quasi an einem Tag ALLE Quappen auffressen, während die 14 Tage vorher nix wahrnehmbares passiert ist, daran galube ich auch nicht. Auch Libellenlarven fressen nicht an einem Tag plötzlich alles auf.

Ich bin völlig ratlos. Recherchenim Internet, in verschiedenen Foren etc. tzeigen, dass dies wohl ein übliches Problem ist und das keiner eine wirkliche Erklärung hat. Ich hoffe mal auf die Spezialisten hier.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Hey Jimi

Ich habe noch alle im Teich .. werde beobachten und dokumentieren.

  

Ein Beispiel von heute .... diese Horste, da gibt es mehr als10 so Stellen im Teich. Von den Freischwimmern nicht zu sprechen.
Die Kopfgröße würde ich mit 5-7mm schätzen.

Wir haben allerdings Ringelnattern im Teich. Habe schon welche beim verspeisen der Quappen beobachtet. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo

die Quappen werden höchstwahrscheinlich von __ Enten verspeist. Dies konnte ich letztes Jahr massiv bei meinem Nachbarn beobachten.

MFG


----------



## domserv (2. Mai 2018)

Definitiv keine __ Enten im Teich


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo

dies dachte ich auch bis ich die Wildkamera eingesetzt habe. Sie kommen im Dunkeln und sind früh wieder verschwunden.

MFG


----------



## Ls650tine (2. Mai 2018)

Obwohl ich mitten in der Stadt wohl nie Quappen haben werde, interessiert es mich doch...
"Man" könnte ja mal mit einer Unterwasserkamera an einer langen Stange die Tiefenzonen absuchen, vielleicht verstecken sie sich da ja doch...

LG Tine


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2018)

Also bei mir verschwinden die Quappen auch nach ca. 3 Wochen. Ich hab __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven usw. im Teich und denke die fressen die ganzen Quappen zusammen.
Leider, ich hätte gern ein paar junge Fröschlein am Teich...


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist es schwarz von Quappen, die können gar nicht alle überleben . 
Ist gemischt, Frosch und __ Kröten


----------



## Deuned (3. Mai 2018)

Woran/wie kann man erkennen,ob die Quappen vom Frosch oder der Kröte sind?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2018)

Deuned schrieb:


> Woran/wie kann man erkennen,ob die Quappen vom Frosch oder der Kröte sind?



sind die Quappen rabenschwarz und ziehen gesellig durch den Teich sinds Erdkröten

Froschquappen sind heller und verteilen sich


----------



## Deuned (6. Mai 2018)

Danke!


----------



## Skadi (6. Mai 2018)

Freitag noch dieser Zustand ...
  
... seit gestern nur noch vereinzelt welche zu sehen


----------



## Michael H (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Meine ( Futter) Bande ist noch da ...


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2018)

So hängen sie an verschiedenen Pflanzen im Teich ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2018)

... unsere Erdkröten-Quappen machen sich, man kann förmlich zuschauen beim wachsen


----------



## domserv (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
nachdem ich ja geschrieben hatte, dass meine Quappen verschwunden sind, sind sie am WE bei dem warmen Wetter wieder aufgetaucht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die wegen dem kühleren Wetter in die Tiefe abgetaucht waren und daher nicht mehr sichtbar waren für mich. Gestern habe ich beobachtet, dass eine kleine __ Ringelnatter (ca. 30 cm) die Quappen verspeist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kleine es nicht schafft, alle Quappen zu verspeisen, aber eventuell ist Mama ja auch noch da. Dann sieht es für meine Fische allerdings nicht gut aus (ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge).

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine ( Futter) Bande ist noch da ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197384


Ich hoffe du hilfst jeder einzelnen später deiner Treppe runter in den Garten.


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

domserv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich ja geschrieben hatte, dass meine Quappen verschwunden sind, sind sie am WE bei dem warmen Wetter wieder aufgetaucht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die wegen dem kühleren Wetter in die Tiefe abgetaucht waren und daher nicht mehr sichtbar waren für mich. Gestern habe ich beobachtet, dass eine kleine __ Ringelnatter (ca. 30 cm) die Quappen verspeist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kleine es nicht schafft, alle Quappen zu verspeisen, aber eventuell ist Mama ja auch noch da. Dann sieht es für meine Fische allerdings nicht gut aus (ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge).
> 
> Gruß
> Jimi


Super ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Vor 15min. aufgenommen ...






Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## domserv (7. Mai 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Vor 15min. aufgenommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, so viele sind es bei mir nicht. Waren nur ein paar Laichschnüre

Gruß
jimi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2018)

bei mir schwinden die Krötenquappen nun auch zusehens

im Uferbereich wird ihnen von ner "Alienhorde" aufgelauert. 
__ Gelbrandkäfer haben das Schlaraffenland wohl vor kurzem entdeckt und überall im Teich sind deren Larven auszumachen wie sie sich an die ahnunglosen Quappen heranpirschen

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2018)

Also ich müsste jetzt vermutlich einige Minuten lang suchen um noch eine __ Quappe in meinem Teich zu finden. Alles ist weg... leider.


----------



## Linnet (15. Mai 2018)

Ich kann bei mir den (hellen) Grund sehen und da sind hunderte von den (vermutlich __ Kröten) Kaulquappen die wohl an den Rändern nicht mehr so viel zu schaben finden. Nur würde man die ja auf der schwarzen teichfolie nicht sehen... Kann also gut sein, dass die nur gut im verstecken sind.
Meine kommen zur Fischfütterung hoch und versuchen Fischfutter zu entwenden... Leider beobachte ich die dieses Jahr auch dabei meine Fische zu nerven. Ich bin es ja gewohnt dass meine Haut abgeschabt wird wenn ich die Hand oder den Fuß ins Wasser stecke. Nun sehe ich öfter wie sich Kaulquappen an meine Fische heften und die damit nerven. Fische sind zt handzahm und ich kann sie von nahem begutachten und die haben keine Veränderungen am Haut und Schuppen ich weiß also nicht was das soll


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2018)

Linnet schrieb:


> Meine kommen zur Fischfütterung hoch und versuchen Fischfutter zu entwenden..


Halbes altes Brötchen schwimmen lassen, damit die Quappen groß werden.


----------



## Tomy26 (17. Mai 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Also ich müsste jetzt vermutlich einige Minuten lang suchen um noch eine __ Quappe in meinem Teich zu finden. Alles ist weg... leider.



So sieht es bei mir auch aus, ganz selten mal eine und an anderen Tagen garkeine.
Auf dem Boden würde ich sie sehen der ist hell, könnten sich nur zwischen den Pflanzen verstecken.


----------



## Skadi (17. Mai 2018)

Meine Quappen sind wieder aufgetaucht ... zum Anfang saßen sie in Horsten, jetzt verteilen sie sich über den ganzen Teich.


----------



## breidi (17. Mai 2018)

Ich würde mich hier gerne mal mit einer Frage dranhängen wenn ich darf.

Wir hatten letzte Woche eine Kröte, die aber direkt wieder verschwunden ist. Trotzdem hat sie ihr Laich abgelegt. Die Quappen sind nun schon seit Montag "aktiv" - allerdings finde ich jeden Tag hunderte Tote und nur wenig lebende. Ist die Mutter zu früh abgehauen oder woran kann das liegen?


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo Breidi , 
verhungert ???


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Mai 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> verhungert


Wäre eine Möglichkeit, evtl. kämen auch __ Parasiten wie Fischläuse infrage.
Aber hier ist mal definitiv nicht die Mutter schuld (auch wenn Mütter ja sonst grundsätzlich immer an allem schuld sind ) __ Kröten betreiben nämlich grundsätzlich keine Brutpflege und sind auch zu keiner Lebensphase auf Elternteile angewiesen. Im Gegenteil: Bevor die karnivorischen Alttiere aus Versehen die eigenen Quappen fressen, sollen sie lieber schnell die Biege machen (was man von meinen __ Molche leider nicht behaupten kann.) 
Wichtig ist halt, dass die jungen Quappen genug Nahrung und Verstecke finden, wie Algen, Unterwasserpflanzen, "Dreck"  also z. B. Pollen oder Plankton


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2018)

ein Eintrag von Pestiziten/Herbiziden aus benachbarter Landwirtschaft oder benachbarten Gärten in den Teich kann auch Ursache für plötzliches Quappensterben sein. 
Amphibienlarven und andere Wassertiere reagieren da besonders empfindlich drauf weshalb ja auch schon seit vielen Jahren Mindestabstände von min. 10m zu allen Gewässern eingehalten werden müssen (was aber so manche trotzdem net juckt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (22. Mai 2018)

Also meine zuerst gedacht verschwundenen Quappen sind ja nun wieder aufgetaucht. Zuerst saßen sie in Horsten und jetzt verteilen sie sich im ganzen Teich. Mittlerweile haben sie auch Hinterbeine ... Es sind aber wirklich noch 100te ... ich mache mir allmählich Gedanken darüber, was ist wenn die alle auswandern  ... Hunde, Rasen mähen, betreten des Rasens  ... 
Wie lange dauert es denn, bis alle weg sind?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2018)

bei mir sind nur noch einzelne zu sehen - nagut, einzeln heißt immer noch ein paar Pulks von je 100-200 Tieren - , das Gro ist von den Gelbrandkäferlarven, die mittlerweile fast Mittelfingerformat haben, vernascht worden

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2018)

Ich kann keine großen Veränderungen an der Populationsgröße feststellen, obwohl 3 Ringelnattern und viele Larven im Teich sind.

Es kann nicht mehr sehr lange dauern, denn einige haben schon alle Beine ausgebildet (wie roter Kreis) ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Thorle (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich war ja auch verwundert, wo so viele Quappen geblieben sind aber das ist wohl halt die Natur der Sache.

Beim Umbau meines Teiches sind viele kleine __ Kröten aufgetaucht, also geht es ihnen gut. So klein wie die sind, sieht man sie einfach nicht.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2018)

Überall sitzen die kleinen Kröterln ...

     

LG
Helmut


----------

